# Wasatch mountains west archery.



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I drew the general buck archery tag for this area. This will be my first deer hunt in Utah. I usually hunt in Idaho. Abby suggestions on where to start scouting? I've never really been in that area before but plan on doing a lot of camping and scouting up there. Is it more of a stalk area or could I set up a tree stand on a game trail? Thanks for the help.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I will be hunting this same area. It is a very big area to hunt. Shoot me a PM and I can help you with a few areas to scout. I hunted this area last year, but with a rifle.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Does the archery hunt get as bad as the rifle hunt? I've heard a lot of stories where you can't even find a place to pull off the road during the rifle hunt. I have no problem hiking to get away from everyone.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You should think about purchasing the archery elk permit also. There are a lot of elk on that unit. It would really suck if you only had a deer tag in your pocket and a spike or cow comes to you.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I was planning on buying the elk permit also. I would love to kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bass2muskie said:


> Does the archery hunt get as bad as the rifle hunt? I've heard a lot of stories where you can't even find a place to pull off the road during the rifle hunt. I have no problem hiking to get away from everyone.


 Most people stay on the roads and that is the problem (for them). I hunt this unit for elk and never have a problem with overcrowding.
It's amazing what you see 1/2 mile off a road.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Most people stay on the roads and that is the problem (for them). I hunt this unit for elk and never have a problem with overcrowding.
> It's amazing what you see 1/2 mile off a road.


Thanks for the tip. I've never been much of a roadie lol.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you should look into mount timpanogos it has a buck population of about 10 bucks per hundred does which is too high for some on this forum. It also has elk and lots of hiking opportunities to get away from the one and only road in the area. You can scout parts of it with big glass from the road but the rest will be all boot rubber to the ground. 

Do a search on mattinthewild on this forum and look at his videos. They should get you motivated to hit the trail.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> I think you should look into mount timpanogos it has a buck population of about 10 bucks per hundred does which is too high for some on this forum. It also has elk and lots of hiking opportunities to get away from the one and only road in the area. You can scout parts of it with big glass from the road but the rest will be all boot rubber to the ground.
> 
> Do a search on mattinthewild on this forum and look at his videos. They should get you motivated to hit the trail.


Well after watching a few of his videos all I can say is I guess I need to redefine what I call hiking. He must be part mountain goat. Your right though gets me excited to get to there and scout.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bass2muskie said:


> Well after watching a few of his videos all I can say is I guess I need to redefine what I call hiking. He must be part mountain goat. Your right though gets me excited to get to there and scout.


A lot of his stuff is filmed up there


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Most people stay on the roads and that is the problem (for them). I hunt this unit for elk and never have a problem with overcrowding.
> It's amazing what you see 1/2 mile off a road.


Agreed. Fowlmouth was spot on. Most people road hunt this unit. Just get out and hike and you won't see anyone.


----------

